# Took first dose of S4 today



## Lanbro (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok. Took my first dose of S4 today. Tastes kind of oily..I'll report my results here. I  plan on taking 1 full dropper split up 4x a day on a empty stomach. 

s4 is from SuperiorPeptides Europe.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dropper?  Hope your accurately measuring with a syringe barrel.  I don't even trust the droppers with a line indicating 1 ml.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 12, 2015)

You can cut the needle off a insulin pin with a serrated knife to measure with.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 12, 2015)

Or any pharmacy will give you one.  Had a buddy get deathly sick of prami.  He was using the dropper markings,  the way he was drawing it,  he was storing some in the bulb.  He thought he was taking 400mcg. Turns out he was taking anywhere from 1 to 1.5mg.


----------



## Lanbro (Jun 12, 2015)

superiorpeptides Europe 
S4 25mg per ml = 37.5mg in a full dropper 

Doing a 1/4 dropper 4x a day


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> superiorpeptides Europe
> S4 25mg per ml = 37.5mg in a full dropper
> 
> Doing a 1/4 dropper 4x a day



With the likes of S4 if you are a little off with dose there is no harm done. But prami on the other hand should never be taken from a  dropper. That stuff even at 0.1ml is super strong and even if you only go a little over it can cause severe sickness in certain people.

When using most liquids I use the dropper and go by each dropper being 1.5ml. An oral syringe is always the best method for all liquids though so it's worth getting one.


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 2, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Ok. Took my first dose of S4 today. Tastes kind of oily..I'll report my results here. I  plan on taking 1 full dropper split up 4x a day on a empty stomach.
> 
> s4 is from SuperiorPeptides Europe.



Did you continue with the S4?  If so, how have the results been?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Bio* said:


> Did you continue with the S4?  If so, how have the results been?



x2


----------



## Lanbro (Jul 12, 2015)

I have been taking S4, GW, Mk2866. I am definitely leaner and more vascular. I have more energy in the gym. Pleased so far.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 13, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Ok. Took my first dose of S4 today. Tastes kind of oily..I'll report my results here. I  plan on taking 1 full dropper split up 4x a day on a empty stomach.
> 
> s4 is from SuperiorPeptides Europe.



If you don't like the taste get some empty gel caps,,fill,,swallow..no taste.


----------

